# Directfb and svgalib



## Oleg_NYC (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi. Here's my problem: when I type [cmd=]links -driver svgalib[/cmd] I can't choose any video mode which is better than 640x480. (My monitor is 1440x900). 

Is it possible to use a better video mode with svgalib? Also, when I type [cmd=]links -driver directfb[/cmd] links loads and in this case, I get a great video mode resolution, however, I am not able to use either the mouse or keyboard and the only way I can exit links in this case is by pressing ctr+alt+del, which reboots the whole system, of course. 

Do you know how to solve this problem? Of course, links runs just fine on X; however, I am curious about how to make links work outside X (using a graphical mode).


----------

